# 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€



## Xero_Fighter (17. November 2017)

*27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

hallo,

Ich habe in dem thread Sitzabstand zum Monitor gefragt was gut ist usw. Nun habe ich mich entschieden und werde einen 4K Monitor kaufen da mir Auflösung wichtiger ist als FPS, da mir persönlich 60 Hz reichen.  

Nun mir sind auch Kontrast reiche Farben und Satte farben wichtig weshalb ich auf HDR komme.  Lohnt sich das auf das zu warten oder kann ich am Black Friday einen 4K monitor kaufen? 
Kann einer mir einen emphlen?

Das Sollte der Monitor haben:

Kurzzusammengefasst
UHD ( 4K ) Monitor / 1440P
27 Zoll bis max 32 Zoll 
IPS/TN/VA   ( bevorszuge satte farben)
60Hz / 144 Hz ( nur bei 1440P)
G Sync 
Preislich 200€ - 850€ 


Danke


----------



## 0ssi (17. November 2017)

*AW: UHD bzw 4K Monitor welchen kaufen?*



Xero_Fighter schrieb:


> Free Snyc G Sync egal lohnt sich das bei 60 HZ 4K  denn überhaupt  ?


Wer diese Frage stellt der muss eigentlich erst fragen was FreeSync/G-Sync überhaupt macht !?  Kennst du V-Sync (vertikale Synchronisation) ?
Das ist gegen Tearing (Bildzerreißen) bei Bewegung (bei 60Hz störend). Leider gibt es damit Input Lag und Ruckler. Dagegen hilft FreeSync/G-Sync.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (17. November 2017)

*AW: UHD bzw 4K Monitor welchen kaufen?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Wer diese Frage stellt der muss eigentlich erst fragen was FreeSync/G-Sync überhaupt macht !?  Kennst du V-Sync (vertikale Synchronisation) ?
> Das ist gegen Tearing (Bildzerreißen) bei Bewegung (bei 60Hz störend). Leider gibt es damit Input Lag und Ruckler. Dagegen hilft FreeSync/G-Sync.



Okay ich besitze ne Geforce gtx 1080 ti glaube nicht das da mit Free Sync hilft. Dazu kosten die Gync Monitor nochmal 200€ mehr wollte keine 700€ bezahlen für einen 4K Monitor
kannst du mir einen 4K monitor mit IPS  oder VA oder TN und GYnc  emphelen ?


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Da kann man welche finden 


LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/TN/VA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Und das hilft ihm jetzt wie?

@TE:
Ich denke du willst bis 850€ ausgeben und jetzt sind doch 700€ schon zu viel?
Also welches Budget denn nun?


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und das hilft ihm jetzt wie?
> 
> @TE:
> Ich denke du willst bis 850€ ausgeben und jetzt sind doch 700€ schon zu viel?
> Also welches Budget denn nun?



850€ 

Sry xD meinte 850€  ich brauche keinen Gaming mist, einen der Gutes Bild bzw Farben bringt dazu Gaming tauglich ist mit G GYNC.  Es gibt einen Samsung 4K monitor für 300€ wie ist der so?.
ich werde das auf raten bezahlen deswegen das ihn und her. sry dafür


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Zwar kein G zeug aber preislich gut

'LG 27ud59-b 27 "4 K Ultra HD IPS: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## tobse2056 (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



Xero_Fighter schrieb:


> 850€
> 
> Sry xD meinte 850€  ich brauche keinen Gaming mist, einen der Gutes Bild bzw Farben bringt dazu Gaming tauglich ist mit G GYNC.  Es gibt einen Samsung 4K monitor für 300€ wie ist der so?.
> ich werde das auf raten bezahlen deswegen das ihn und her. sry dafür




Der hat aber kein G-Sync wie du es wünschst, die gehen erst bei 560€ los

LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/TN/VA, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Naja, wenn du ordentliche Farben mit Gsync, UHD und bist 850€ willst, bleiben nur der AOC AG271UG und der Acer XB271HK über.
Da kannst du im Prinzip schon ne Münze werfen.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du ordentliche Farben mit Gsync, UHD und bist 850€ willst, bleiben nur der AOC AG271UG und der Acer XB271HK über.
> Da kannst du im Prinzip schon ne Münze werfen.



danke Werde mir beide mal angucke.Würde aber eher zu ACER gehen da ich jetzt auch einen hatte und damit zufrieden bin.


Also habe gegoolt der Acer scheint kaum noch zugeben.  Würde dann vllt 900€ nehmen 

wie isn der ASUS PG27AQ  so ?

Edit naja G-GNYC ist kein must to have  kannst du mir Monitore ohne emphelen ?


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



Xero_Fighter schrieb:


> danke Werde mir beide mal angucke.Würde aber eher zu ACER gehen da ich jetzt auch einen hatte und damit zufrieden bin.
> 
> 
> Also habe gegoolt der Acer scheint kaum noch zugeben.  Würde dann vllt 900€ nehmen
> ...



sind die ASUS teile nicht oft von der PANEL lotterie Betroffen ?


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



Xero_Fighter schrieb:


> danke Werde mir beide mal angucke.Würde aber eher zu ACER gehen da ich jetzt auch einen hatte und damit zufrieden bin.
> 
> 
> Also habe gegoolt der Acer scheint kaum noch zugeben.  Würde dann vllt 900€ nehmen
> ...



sind die ASUS teile nicht oft Von Panel Lotterie betroffen?   SRY DOPPELPOST


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



GandalfDerAlte schrieb:


> sind die ASUS teile nicht oft Von Panel Lotterie betroffen?   SRY DOPPELPOST



Sind das nicht alle Panel ?


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Mir wurde gerade der hier empholen 
LG Electronics 27UD58-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
weiss nicht ob dir G YNC wichtig ist daher habe ich ihn dir mal verlinkt falls der dich interessiert


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Jnein  

Das Bildzereissen habe ich manchmal bemerkt da ich V sync an habe. Aber so enfindlich bin ich dagegen nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Dann kannst du auch noch 50€ draufpacken und den Acer Predator XB321HK nehmen. Klar hört sich 32" groß an aber das entspricht gerade mal 16" Full HD.
Warum willst du eigentlich UHD/4K 60Hz ? Aktuell ist WQHD 144Hz der bessere Kompromiss. Wenn Sync nicht wichtig ist dann nimm den Acer XF270HUA.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



0ssi schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch noch 50€ draufpacken und den Acer Predator XB321HK nehmen. Klar hört sich 32" groß an aber das entspricht gerade mal 16" Full HD.
> Warum willst du eigentlich UHD/4K 60Hz ? Aktuell ist WQHD 144Hz der bessere Kompromiss. Wenn Sync nicht wichtig ist dann nimm den Acer XF270HUA.



Da ich ne 1080 TI habe dachte ich 4K und da die Konsolen ja langsam auch auf 4K .  ich sitze so ca  70 bis 90 cm weg vom Monitor, welche Auflösung und Zoll ist deiner Meinung nach am besten dafür geeignet? Aktuell Spiele ich alle Games Auf dem max settings in 1080P. Mein Monitor ist 21.5 Gross aktuell. 27 Zoll passen meiner Meinung nach perfekt für meinen Schreibtisch nun Die auflösung da ich auch grafikmods installiere merkt man dann da überhaupt nen unterschied bzw 1440P  mit MSAA TXAA vs 4K ohne  auf 27 Zoll ( auf normale Sicht)  ?   Danke


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Nabend.

Mit einer 1080 Ti kannst du natürlich ne UHD-Auflösung betreiben. Es ist schlicht Geschmacksache, ob UHD & 60 Hz oder WQHD & 144 Hz. Ich halte persönlich für mich(!) letzteres für den besseren Kompromiss. Ich kenne aber genug Leute, die einfach auf UHD schwören.

Klar ist die 1080 Ti in WQHD nicht immer ausgelastet. Dafür haste aber auch immer ne hohe Framerate und kannst mit G-Sync am Anschlag zocken. Außerdem musste dann nicht gleich die Grafikkarte tauschen, wenn irgendwann (im nächsten Jahrhundert) UHD & 144 Hz bezahlbar wird. 

Lange Rede, langer Sinn, hier meine Empfehlungen.

WQHD & 144 Hz:
ViewSonic XG2703-GS, 27" kompromisslos guter Monitor, aber halt nicht ganz billig
AOC Agon AG271QG, 27" günstigster IPS mit WQHD & 144 Hz. Laut Prad auch keine Macken.

UHD:
LG Electronics 27UD58-B, 27" - dicke Pixeldichte auf 27 Zoll
iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1, 39.5" - UHD, 10 Bit auf 40 Zoll machen Spaß! außerdem VA mit dickem Kontrast!

Was es auch wird, spare nicht an der Qualität des Monitors. Ich sage immer: Mit einer guten Grafikkarte auf einem Billig-Monitor zu zocken ist so, als würde man teuren Wein aus dem Tetrapack saufen.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Mit einer 1080 Ti kannst du natürlich ne UHD-Auflösung betreiben. Es ist schlicht Geschmacksache, ob UHD & 60 Hz oder WQHD & 144 Hz. Ich halte persönlich für mich(!) letzteres für den besseren Kompromiss. Ich kenne aber genug Leute, die einfach auf UHD schwören.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Empfhelungen . 
Wichtige frage noch sieht man den unterschied von 1440O ultra setting mit mssaa etc vs 4K hoch oder ulta ? 
Wie sieht mit den Asus modeeln aus   und kann man ein TN Panel so einstellen das man fast an IPS kommt ?


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Ich galube ich warte lieber bis HDR monitore zkaufen gibt finde HDR schon gut. Keine lust 850€ zubezahlen für manche Monitore von 2015 ich gucke mal mitte 2018 nach Monitoren vielen dank für eure emphelungen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Welche Settings besser ausschauen, ist Geschmacksache. Natürlich ist ne höhere Auflösung immer besser im direkten Vergleich. Aber deswegen würde ich nicht auf 144 Hz verzichten.

Die ersten HDR sind schon draußen. Ich finde, es lohnt sich nicht wirklich, drauf zu warten - es ist einfach noch kein Killer Feature. Habe mir eben alle aktuellen angeschaut. Dazu gibts übrigens im nächsten Heft einen großen Artikel!


----------



## Xero_Fighter (18. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Welche Settings besser ausschauen, ist Geschmacksache. Natürlich ist ne höhere Auflösung immer besser im direkten Vergleich. Aber deswegen würde ich nicht auf 144 Hz verzichten.
> 
> Die ersten HDR sind schon draußen. Ich finde, es lohnt sich nicht wirklich, drauf zu warten - es ist einfach noch kein Killer Feature. Habe mir eben alle aktuellen angeschaut. Dazu gibts übrigens im nächsten Heft einen großen Artikel!



Echt ?  

Die Konsolen Leute und andere Leute meinen das wer der Grosse Shit des Jahres. 
Naja ich dachte wenn ich schon auf raten bezahle muss der schon was können. Nen Freund eines freundes hat den SAMSUNG U28E590D  wie ist der so ,er meint der wäre gut. 
Naja kann ich schlecht behuhrteilen hatte bis jetzt nur 60 Hz kann man sich den Monitor ausleihen zum testen Media AMrkt glaube macht sowas miet mich oder sollte ich da mal nen 144HZ ausleihen und nen 4K MAl ?


----------



## Ernie12345 (19. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

@Manu

Was wäre den bei wqhd 144hz TN gsync und "nur" 6bit (+FCR) dein Tipp, den der 8bit aufpreis ist defentiv da ( Asus ROG Swift PG278QR)


----------



## 0ssi (19. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



Xero_Fighter schrieb:


> ich sitze so ca  70 bis 90 cm weg vom Monitor, welche Auflösung und Zoll ist deiner Meinung nach am besten dafür geeignet?


Mach dir doch den Spaß und bestelle gleichzeitig einen Samsung U28E590D und C27FG70/73 weil mehr Gegensätze gibt es eigentlich nicht.
FHD gegen UHD, TN gegen VA, 60Hz gegen 144Hz und dann hast du Gewissheit was tatsächlich für dich und dein Spielgefühl am besten ist.

Auf Full HD kannst du auch Fake 4K nutzen: Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0%,
im Spiel 3840x2160 wählen und über die beste Kantenglättung sowie Texturschärfung staunen. Kostet aber so viel Leistung wie echtes 4K.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (21. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll $K Monitor mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



0ssi schrieb:


> Mach dir doch den Spaß und bestelle gleichzeitig einen Samsung U28E590D und C27FG70/73 weil mehr Gegensätze gibt es eigentlich nicht.
> FHD gegen UHD, TN gegen VA, 60Hz gegen 144Hz und dann hast du Gewissheit was tatsächlich für dich und dein Spielgefühl am besten ist.
> 
> Auf Full HD kannst du auch Fake 4K nutzen: Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0%,
> im Spiel 3840x2160 wählen und über die beste Kantenglättung sowie Texturschärfung staunen. Kostet aber so viel Leistung wie echtes 4K.



Ja gut mit den Monitoren bestellen und gucken etc ,ist ne gute idee aber auch bissl Arschig da ich die ja eh wieder zurück schicke. Und FHD bringt mir nichts stehe ja zwischen 1440P 4K und Ultra Wide
Mit DSR habe ich schon das eine oder andere Spiel getestet  zb Shadow of War 4K DSR 62FPS bei 99% GPU last. Man hat die schärfen kanten etc gesehen sonst nichts. Bei 1440P war es fast genauso. Aber so richtig  kann man das nicht bei Full HD sehen. Bei 1440P macht mich der Preis stutzig IPS G-YNC 144 HZ 27 Zoll kosten schon viel die was taugen, fast genauso wie 4K Monitore. Werde jedenfalls mich hier weiter beraten lassen  werde den kauf Dezember oder Januar machen.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (21. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Hier Shadow Of War mit DSR 4K auf Ultra Settings.

Da  ich nicht weiss was die nächsen spiele so für  power brauchen ist 4K bissl schwierig, 4K auf mittel lohnt sich in meinen Augen null.  Da ich nicht weiss was die nächste 80 Ti so kann vllt überspringe ich die gen sogar. Lohnt sich dann imemr noch 4K. Kann man die schärferen Texturen nicht per Mod verbessern wie bei skyrim oder Witcher 3 ?  Dann kann man fast nen 1440P nehmen mit 4k Texturen mod und man hat fast 4K oder nicht?


----------



## Klarostorix (21. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

den vom Redakteur empfohlenen Viewsonic gab es übrigens heute im Angebot bei Amazon für 599€. Ich habe gerade noch einen erwischt


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



Ernie12345 schrieb:


> @Manu
> 
> Was wäre den bei wqhd 144hz TN gsync und "nur" 6bit (+FCR) dein Tipp, den der 8bit aufpreis ist defentiv da ( Asus ROG Swift PG278QR)



Ich würde keine G-Sync mit 6 Bit empfehlen, da sie relativ teuer sind und die Bildqualität trotzdem sichtbar schlechter ist.


----------



## Ernie12345 (24. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*

Asus ROG Swift PG278QR hab ich grad da: Typische TN schwächen: Farbe/Blickwinkel sehr stark oben, da reichen schon wenigse cm damit es dunkler wird, ansonsten NIX zu bemängeln!
Ein AOC AGON AG271QGN hatte ich auch da, leider hat ein Kabel gefehlt zum schließen, und heut kommt noch  ein Viewsonic XG2703-GS, ich bin gespannt 


edit:
ViewSonic ist jetzt nicht VIEL besser im Bereich Farben, finde ich - da kann das TN (gut eingestellt) schon auch was vorweisen, aber vorallem wegen dem Blickwinkel und dem für mich gleichen Preis bleib ich beim ViewSonic.
Aber die Menüführung ist beim ASUS viel besser. BLB hab ich geringfügig im unteren Bereich. Kommt eh nie vor das ich im dunkeln Raum sitze, hab da wohl Glück gehabt und zugeschlagen.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (26. November 2017)

*AW: 27 Zoll - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor/ 1440P  mit G ync wird gesucht bis 800€*



Ernie12345 schrieb:


> Asus ROG Swift PG278QR hab ich grad da: Typische TN schwächen: Farbe/Blickwinkel sehr stark oben, da reichen schon wenigse cm damit es dunkler wird, ansonsten NIX zu bemängeln!
> Ein AOC AGON AG271QGN hatte ich auch da, leider hat ein Kabel gefehlt zum schließen, und heut kommt noch  ein Viewsonic XG2703-GS, ich bin gespannt
> 
> 
> ...



 Mal frage an dich kaufst du dir die Monitore oder wie machst du dass du mehre da hast ?


----------

